# Vic Case Swap 2011- Xmas In July - Recipe Thread



## Siborg (17/5/11)

Let's get the ball rolling!

Post your recipes. I'm at work right now, but I'll be posting mine up tonight, depending on what time I get home from BJCP course.


----------



## Fourstar (17/5/11)

was brewed as a double batch but adjusted for those who want 23L vol.


JD oaked Dry Stout 
Dry Stout 

Type: All Grain
Date: 14/01/2011 
Batch Size: 23.00 L
Brewer: Braden 
Boil Size: 30.90 L
Boil Time: 60 min Equipment: My Brew Pot (40L) and Frosty Cooler (38L) 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 

Ingredients
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (3.0 SRM) Grain 84.75 % 
0.30 kg Carafa Special II (Weyermann) (415.0 SRM) Grain 5.08 % 
0.30 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 5.08 % 
0.30 kg Roasted Barley (300.0 SRM) Grain 5.08 % 
25.00 gm Magnum [12.10 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 35.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, U.S [4.50 %] (15 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
1 Pkgs London ESB Ale (Wyeast Labs #1968) Yeast-Ale

Beer Profile
Est Original Gravity: 1.054 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.014 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 5.29 %
Bitterness: 42.3 IBU 
Est Color: 31.0 SRM

Mash Profile
Single Infusion, Medium Body Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 17.70 L of water at 69.3 C 64.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.85 L of water at 93.3 C 73.0 C 

Notes
8g cacl2, 5g boil 3g mash
oaked with 50g~ of JD soaked JD oak barrel chips


----------



## Siborg (19/5/11)

Rogue Shakespeare Clone:

20L Batch, Boil volume ~29L

4.0Kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston)
600g JW Chocolate
600g Oats
500g JW Dark Crystal
100g Bairds Medium Crystal
100g JW Roast Barley

Mash at 70 for 60 mins*
Mash out at 76 for 10mins

*Approx. 200g of Roast Barley added in last 5 mins of mash to correct colour

93g Cascade @ 60mins
48g Cascade @ 15mins

Yeast: Wyeast 1056 American Ale

Recorded 1.060 OG, will keep you posted on FG

Putting down this weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (21/5/11)

Style: California Common Beer
TYPE: All Grain / Extract
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 14.00 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 20.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
1.00 kg DME Golden Light (Briess) (7.9 EBC) Dry Extract 21.98 % 
2.45 kg Pale Ale Malt 2-Row (Briess) (6.9 EBC) Grain 53.85 % 
0.45 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (17.7 EBC) Grain 9.89 % 
0.40 kg Caramel Malt - 60L (Briess) (118.2 EBC) Grain 8.79 % 
0.25 kg Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) (55.2 EBC)Grain 5.49 % 
20.00 gm Northern Brewer [11.60 %] (60 min) Hops 21.6 IBU 
35.00 gm Northern Brewer [11.60 %] (15 min) Hops 18.8 IBU 
25.00 gm Northern Brewer [11.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs California Lager (Wyeast Labs #2112) Yeast-Lager 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion - Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 3.55 kg
----------------------------

Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 14.20 L of water at 70.2 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash out Heat to 76.0 C 76.0 C 

Notes

0.2 g / L - Calcium Sulphate and Calcium Chloride - added to all brewing water (rainwater)


----------



## WarmBeer (22/5/11)

Just cubed 23lt of the following:

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Oatmeal Stout v2
Brewer: Brett
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oatmeal Stout
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.67 L
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 88.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 37.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.84 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 72.38 % 
0.55 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 8.23 % 
0.39 kg Biscuit Malt (45.3 EBC) Grain 5.79 % 
0.39 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 5.79 % 
0.26 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 3.91 % 
0.26 kg Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 3.91 % 
77.98 gm Williamette [3.50 %] (60 min) Hops 37.0 IBU 
1.38 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Windsor (Danstar #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Brett's Single Infusion, Medium Body, Double Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.69 kg
----------------------------
Brett's Single Infusion, Medium Body, Double Sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 20.06 L of water at 73.8 C 68.0 C 


Notes:
------
Toast oats in oven at 150C for 60 mins until they begin to slightly colour and get a cookie flavour/aroma

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## husky (24/5/11)

Heres what I will be bringing for the swap

53% Weyermann Vienna
45% Weyermann Pilsner
2% Carafra Special 1
Saaz (chech) to 2 IBU @70 min
Saaz (chech) to 9 IBU @ 60 mins
Styrian Goldings to 15 IBU @ 40 mins
Wyeast 2252 Lager yeast fermented @ 12 degrees

mash schedule:
55 degrees 10 mins
63 degrees 45 mins
72 degrees 20 mins
76 degrees 10 mins


Will also be bringing a 100% Munich 10min IPA with home grown POR bittering for feedback.


----------



## Wolfy (24/5/11)

Unless something unexpected happens (brew-day is still a week or two away) this will be my case swap beer:

95% Pale Malt, Traditional Ale, JW
5% Crystal, JW
Whirlfloc, yeast nutrient, calcium sulfate

Single infusion mash @66C.

230g '10 Chinook (HomeGrown) @ 10mins

Wyeast Greenbelt (washed repitch)


----------



## Lecterfan (24/5/11)

Wolfy, I am looking forward to that - I am keen to taste someone else's homegrown chinook in comparison to mine. I will bring a bottle of my "harvest ale" on the day which is exclusively homegrown chinook and cascade and yet it has a flavour in it that I can't quite put my finger on (which, at this point, I am assuming is the chinook).

I wil contribute my recipe to this thread in the next week or so when I taste my schwarz and am happy that it is the actual entry haha... Looking forward to this!!!


----------



## Siborg (25/5/11)

Looking good.

can we please get the pumpkin beer recipe up here??? I'm dying with curiosity to see the recipe/process then taste it!


----------



## Lecterfan (7/6/11)

%79 JW Pilsner
%11 Munich
%4.9 carapils
%4.9 Carafa I

Hersbrucker at 60 mins to 32 IBUs (%50 of that contribution was Ballarat Hersbrucker).

20 mins at 45c, 20 mins at 62c, 40 mins at 68, mashout at 75c. Decoction from one rest to the next.

Wish I'd used a bit of wheat, dropped the carapils to %2 and maybe added a touch of caramunich.

Pretty yum other than that.

Fermented at 11c in primary for 10 days with wy 2206 Bav lager. d-rest back up to pitching temp (15c) for 36 hours. Lagered at 1c for aaaalmost 4 weeks.

Nothing spectacular, but inoffensive and plenty drinkable.

Cheers! :icon_cheers:


----------



## insane_rosenberg (11/6/11)

Bottled my submission tonight. Big thanks to Mrs R for handling the bottling wand!



Siborg said:


> Looking good.
> 
> can we please get the pumpkin beer recipe up here??? I'm dying with curiosity to see the recipe/process then taste it!



Sorry to keep you hanging mate. I had subscribed to the main thread but not the recipe thread! Here it is:

*Rose Mountain Pumpkin Ale*
Spice, Herb, or Vegetable Beer

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.900
Total Hops (g): 52.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.009 (P): 2.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.62 %
Colour (SRM): 6.8 (EBC): 13.4
Bitterness (IBU): 25.8 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 52
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.000 kg Pilsner (50.63%)
1.100 kg Crystal 10 (13.92%)
0.900 kg Roast pumpkin puree (11.39%)
0.800 kg Wheat Malt (10.13%)
0.600 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (7.59%)
0.500 kg Honey (6.33%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
14.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.4 g/L)
14.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
14.0 g Fuggles Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
7.0 g AllSpice @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
2.0 g Cinnamon @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
14.0 g Indian Coriander Seed (ground) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
2.0 g nutmeg @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
2.0 g pumpkin pie spice @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
14.0 g Indian Coriander Seed (whole) @ 0 Days (Secondary)
40.0 g Light Dry Malt Extract @ 0 Minutes (Bottling)
500.0 g Roast pumpkin puree @ 0 Minutes (Bottling)

Single step Infusion at 66C for 90 Minutes.
Fermented at 21C with Safale US-05

*Notes*
----------------
Kent (Jap) pumpkin used for roast pumpkin puree.

Roast pumpkin process:
Cut pumpkin in half and scoop out all the seeds. Roast pulp side down on a non-greased pan (a sheet of foil is helpful here) for 2 hours @ 150C, until the pumpkin is noticably slumping. 

Allow to cool, then scoop out the pulp and add to the mash. Put some extra pulp in a freezer bag and freeze until bottling time.

For priming: Defrost and boil saved pulp, with a few cups of water and any required LDME. Use a stick blender to reduce the pumpkin fibres. Allow to cool and add to bottling header.

Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## zebba (19/6/11)

Finally got mine bottled. Was supposed to be bottled a couple of weeks ago but I dun got crook... So it's been sitting on 1.5 degrees for the last 3 weeks. Hopefully it will carb up alright.

-----------------------

English Pale/Summer Ale

22l batch, no-chill

85% Simpsons Golden Promise
10% JW Wheat Malt
5% Simpsons Pale Crystal
1tsp Gypsum

25g Challenger (5.3%) @ 60 min
20g Challenger (5.3%) @ 40 min
25g Challenger (5.3%) @ 5 min
20g Challenger (5.3%) @ 2 min (4lt mini-boil)

WY1968

Mash in @ 55C for 10 minutes, then infusion to 66C for 60+ minutes.

OG: 1.050
FG: 1.012

2 minute addition was a mini boil that was dumped straight into the fermenter onto a chilled cube (I believe we call this "insta-chill" )

Ferment I start low, @ 18C, and after a couple of days I up the temp by 0.5-1C per day till it finishes @ around 22C, before crash chilling once FG is reached. I do this because WY1968 as it likes to drop early and I've found this helps it stay awake.

The protein rest is just something I do, especially with Golden Promise - it's probably all in my head, but GP is usually doughball central and I've never, ever had a problem mashing in with it with a protein rest.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (24/6/11)

Loose Nut Brown Porter

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 45.00 L 
Boil Size: 61.85 L
Estimated OG: 1.046 SG
Estimated Color: 57.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 28.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.25 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 74.82 % 
0.75 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 7.74 % 
0.45 kg Special Roast (98.5 EBC) Grain 4.64 % 
0.40 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 4.13 % 
0.34 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (49.3 EBC) Grain 3.51 % 
0.30 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 40L (78.8 EBC) Grain 3.10 % 
0.20 kg Special B Malt (354.6 EBC) Grain 2.06 % 
80.00 gm Fuggles - 2008 [4.20 %] (60 min) Hops 22.3 IBU 
60.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (10 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
60.00 gm Fuggles [4.50 %] (5 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
0.44 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
0.56 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.00 tsp Gelatin (Secondary 5.0 hours) Misc 
2.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
2.22 gm Baking Soda (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
2.22 gm Calcium Chloride (Boil 90.0 min) Misc 
2.78 gm Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.78 gm  Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2 Pkgs London Ale Yeast (Wyeast Labs #1028) Yeast-Ale 


Total Grain Weight: 9.69 kg
----------------------------
66.7 (152F) My System - fly sparge
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Sacrification Add 24.22 L of water at 75.7 C 66.7 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 11.26 L of water at 99.4 C 76.0 C


----------



## seemax (5/7/11)

An Ale of Amber Americans

Batch Size: 20.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.08 L
Estimated OG: 1.063 SG
Estimated Color: 16.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 38.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.Grain 77.90 % 
0.40 kg Munich, Light (Joe White) (9.0 SRM) Grain 6.92 % 
0.25 kg Amber Malt (22.0 SRM) Grain 4.33 % 
0.25 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 4.33 % 
0.23 kg Caramel Malt - 120L (Briess) (120.0 SRM) Grain 3.93 % 
0.10 kg Caramalt (Joe White) (25.0 SRM) Grain 1.73 % 
0.05 kg Chocolate Malt (light) (200.0 SRM) Grain 0.87 % 
40.00 gm Williamette [4.50 %] (90 min) Hops 21.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Cascade [6.00 %] (15 min) Hops 6.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Centennial [9.20 %] (15 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
1 Pkgs SafAle US-05 (Fermentis #US-05) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion 152
Total Grain Weight: 5.78 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion 152
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Step Add 27.09 L of water at 70.6 C 67.0 C


----------



## razz (7/7/11)

This is a clone from The Brewing Network series on Surly Bender. I made it back in late March or early April, it sat in the fermenter lagering for longer than planned. I kegged it approx 8-9 weeks ago. I like the taste but I think the late hops have diminished. 0 minute addition was whirlpooled for ten minutes before adding the IC.
PS. It gets bottled tomorrow.

Recipe: Bender Brown Ale
Brewer: JD
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American Brown Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 40.00 L 
Boil Size: 51.10 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 47.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 85.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Traditional Ale (5.9 EBC) Grain 71.79 % 
1.00 kg Aromatic Malt (42.0 EBC) Grain 10.26 % 
0.50 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 5.13 % 
0.50 kg Special B Malt (300.0 EBC) Grain 5.13 %  
0.35 kg Caramalt (40.0 EBC) Grain 3.59 % 
0.25 kg Chocolate Malt (900.0 EBC) Grain 2.56 % 
0.15 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (500.0 EBC) Grain 1.54 % 
60.00 gm Willamette [4.50 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hops 18.6 IBU 
30.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (30 min) Hops 19.6 IBU 
60.00 gm Williamette [4.50 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Baking Soda (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
2.00 gm Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
10.00 gm Chalk (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
12.00 gm Polyclar VT (Bottling 30.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Ale II (Wyeast Labs #1335) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: My Mash
Total Grain Weight: 9.75 kg
----------------------------
My Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Sacch rest Add 29.25 L of water at 73.0 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mashout Heat to 77.0 C over 15 min 77.0 C


----------



## manticle (7/7/11)

Some kind of Grand Cru

Originally:

25 L Final volume

4 kg Dingeman's pils
4 kg weyerman pils
500g JW wheat
300g briess victory

35g [email protected] 60 (4.5%)
35 Styrian [email protected] (2.7%)
20g [email protected]
[email protected]

Wyeast forbidden fruit

OG 1077
FG hopefully 1012
IBU 30

Mash 62 for 10, 68 for 50, 70 for 10, mashout.

Decoct portion after hitting 68, add back to mashout.
3g CaCl2 and 3g CaSO4 each to mash and boil.
70% efficiency.

After FG ad cold conditioning she didn't taste particularly special. A bit belgian like but lacking the bready quality I love in beers like Delerium Tremens and Hoegaarden grand cru.

I made a minimash of 2kg wey munich with some more victory malt and hopped it to roughly the same IBU (OG roughly 1090). Added it in, let it ferment out again, cold conditioned and dry hopped with styrian goldings at 1g/L.

Not sure if I could repeat the brew exactly but I'm sure I can turn the above into some kind of recipe for the future. Pils, wheat, biscuit/victory and munich. Styrians to 30 IBU, long lagering, long conditioning. 

Drink no earlier than August. She's carbed but will only improve with a few more weeks. Longer if you feel like it.


----------



## donmateo (10/7/11)

--Vitals--
18. Brawny Porter (Robust Porter)
Brewed 25 April 2011
Bottled 13 May 2011
Single infusion @ 66 degC, 60min boil
no-chill
2L starter Wy1084 (Irish Ale)
Fermented @ 18degC, finished at 20
OG: 1.064
FG: 1.021
IBU: 38
ABV: 5.7%


--Details--
Recipe: Brawny Porter
Style: 12B. Robust Porter

Description:

Vic Case swap in July 2011 Brew. 
Would like to hit somewhere in the region of Bridge Roads's Robust porter, with 
some lovely fruity overtones.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Target Volume [ltr]: 30.00
Alcohol By Volume: 5.20%

Estimated Original Gravity [SG]: 1.053
Estimated Final Gravity [SG]: 1.014
Estimated Attenuation: 73.00%
Estimated Mash Efficiency: 75.00%

Bitterness [IBU]: 38.57
Color [SRM(EBC)]: 56.13 (110.57)

BU:GU ratio: 0.725
Balance: 1.446

Balance <1 sweeter malty beer, >1 more bitter beer, =1 balanced beer.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fermentables:

Weight [gms] Type Gravity [SG] Weight %
300.00 Barley Roasted Malt (Bairds) 1.002 4.11%
700.00 Chocolate Malt (Bairds) 1.005 9.59%
200.00 Crystal Malt Medium (Bairds) 1.001 2.74%
3000.00 Maris Otter Malt (Bairds) 1.023 41.10%
2999.99 Munich Malt - 10L 1.022 41.10%
100.00 Special B Malt 1.001 1.37%

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hops:

Hop Utilisation Method: Tinseth 

Weight [gms] Type AA% IBU IBU% Time[Mins]
10.06 East Kent Goldings 4.75% 3.57 9.25% 60.00
32.87 Super Pride 14.25% 35.00 90.75% 60.00

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yeast:

Type Atten % Min temp [C] Max temp [C]
Irish Ale - Wyeast 1084 73.00% 16.00 23.00

---How It Happened--
Brawny Porter


----------



## bnaujok (10/7/11)

Here's the other Imperial Pumpkin Ale that I made that didn't make the swap, but was enjoyed by those that were at Siborg's last night:

*Imperial Pumpkin Ale* (Spice, Herb, or Vegetable Beer)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.093 (P): 22.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.022 (P): 5.6
Alcohol (ABV): 9.30 %
Colour (SRM): 12.2 (EBC): 24.0
Bitterness (IBU): 32.3 (Average)

85.33% Pale Malt
6.67% Victory
4.67% Crystal 60
3.33% Brown Sugar, Light

1.6 g/L Horizon (9.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.8 g/L Saaz (3.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil)

200 g/L Pumpkin, Roasted @ 75 Minutes (Mash)
12.5 g/L Lactose @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.0 g/L Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g/L Cinnamon Stick @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
0.1 g/L Cloves @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
4.0 g/L Ginger, Candied @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
4.3 g/L Vanilla @ 0 Minutes (Bottling)

Single step Infusion at 67C for 75 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 19C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*

*Notes:*

I peeled and cored the pumpkin, roughly chopped it up, drizzled it with honey and roasted it the oven for about an hour. The above weight is the unroasted pumpkin quantity. I used Kent/Jap pumpkin in my ale. After roasting, I mashed it with the potato masher and added it to the grain mash. This allows a relatively clear brew (those doing 3V systems, be careful with stuck sparges).

I used candied/crystalised ginger from the cupboard (as in the recipe above), but I suspect if you want to use fresh ginger, halve the quantity.

I adjusted the cinnamon/cloves/ginger at bottling time. I boiled up the cinnamon/cloves/ginger with the bulk priming sugar and strained into the bottling bucket. The above should include those changes, but maybe halve and do the other half at bottling to keep the spiciness fresher (maybe do a taste test at bottling like I did). Cinnamon from Indian grocers is much cheaper than at the supermarket.

One comment is you may wish to bump up the bittering hops a tad too to balance it out more.


----------



## bullsneck (10/7/11)

Swap Beer #13: bullsneck pale

DRINKING NOW! Don't keep it too long.

Batch size	23 litres
Efficiency	70%
Original gravity	1.047
Final gravity	1.011
Alcohol (by volume)	4.7%
Bitterness (IBU)	32
Color (SRM)	12.6L

Yeast
Fermentis Safale US-05

Grains/Extracts/Sugars
JW Ale - 4.6 kilograms
92.4%
JW Crystal - 0.19 kilograms
3.8%
CaraPils - 0.19 kilograms
3.8%

Mash
Target 67C
Mash out 78C
90 minutes

Boil
Galaxy hops
13.6%, Whole	15 grams @ 60mins
Galaxy hops
14%, Pellet 3 grams @ 60mins
Galaxy hops
14%, Pellet 12 grams @ 15mins

Ferment
14 days @ 17C
Galaxy hops
14.2%, Whole	20 grams @ 7 days


----------



## Siborg (10/7/11)

Mmm... Galaxy. Might have to give that a go after razz's brown


----------



## bullsneck (10/7/11)

Did you get a chance to check the OG of the Munich Dunkel, Siborg?


----------



## Siborg (10/7/11)

was gonna, but decided against it due to the fact that it could expose the wort to infections. If it was going to be pitched tomorrow, I would have, but chances are it won't be pitched for another couple of weeks. Wouldn't want to hand manticle a swollen cube full of beasties after all the work he put into brewing that quad batch


----------



## bullsneck (10/7/11)

Fair enough. If I get round to pitching some yeast in a starter this week and pitch, I'll report back.


----------



## Golani51 (11/7/11)

bnaujok said:


> Here's the other Imperial Pumpkin Ale that I made that didn't make the swap, but was enjoyed by those that were at Siborg's last night:
> 
> *Imperial Pumpkin Ale* (Spice, Herb, or Vegetable Beer)
> 
> ...


Is this for a 25L batch?
How much grain and sugar are we talking?


Great beer.


----------



## bnaujok (11/7/11)

Golani51 said:


> Is this for a 25L batch?
> How much grain and sugar are we talking?
> 
> 
> Great beer.


Ahh... worked out how to get the other format from Brewmate:


*Imperial Pumpkin Ale*
Spice, Herb, or Vegetable Beer

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 9.147
Total Hops (g): 54.19
Original Gravity (OG): 1.093 (P): 22.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.022 (P): 5.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 9.30 %
Colour (SRM): 12.2 (EBC): 24.0
Bitterness (IBU): 32.3 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
7.805 kg Pale Malt (85.33%)
0.610 kg Victory (6.67%)
0.427 kg Crystal 60 (4.67%)
0.305 kg Brown Sugar, Light (3.33%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
36.1 g Horizon Pellet (9.1% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.6 g/L)
18.1 g Saaz Pellet (3.6% Alpha) @ 5 Minutes (Boil) (0.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------
6.9 g Calcium Chloride @ 75 Minutes (Mash)
2.3 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) @ 75 Minutes (Mash)
287.5 g Lactose @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1.0 g Whirlfloc Tablet @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
23.0 g Cinnamon Stick @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
2.3 g Cloves @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
92.0 g Ginger, Candied @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
100.0 g Vanilla @ 0 Minutes (Bottling)

Single step Infusion at 67C for 75 Minutes.
Fermented at 19C with Safale US-05


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## proudscum (14/7/11)

Steam #2
California Common 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Recipe Specs
Original Gravity1.048
Final Gravity1.012
Colour (SRM / EBC)9.3 / 18.4
Bitterness 27.2 IBU
Alcohol by Volume 4.7% 


Brewhouse Specs
Recipe Type All Grain
Batch Size 25.0 Litres
Boil Time 60.0 min
Efficiency 80.0% 


Fermentables
Name Type SRM Percentage Amount 
Pale Ale Malt Grain 3.0 83.72 % 4.00 Kg / 8.82 Lbs 
Crystal 60 Grain 60.0 10.86 % 0.52 Kg / 1.14 Lbs 
Carapils (Dextrine) Grain 1.0 5.42 % 0.26 Kg / 0.57 Lbs 

HopsName AA% Amount Use Time 
Cascade 7.6% 20.00 g / 0.71 oz Boil 60 mins 
Northern Brewer 11.4% 10.00 g / 0.35 oz Boil 30 mins 
Northern Brewer 11.4% 10.00 g / 0.35 oz Boil 10 mins 
Northern Brewer 11.4% 15.00 g / 0.53 oz Boil 0 mins 

MiscName Amount Use Time 
PH 5.2 0.00 g / 0.00 oz Mash 0 mins 
Whirlfloc Tablet 0.00 g / 0.00 oz Boil 20 mins 
Yeast Nutrient 0.00 g / 0.00 oz Boil 10 mins 
Gelatin 7.00 g / 0.25 oz Secondary 0 mins 
Polyclar 5.00 g / 0.18 oz Secondary 0 mins 

YeastName Attenuation 
Wyeast 2112 - California Lager 75 % 

Mash StepsStep Name Time Temperature Type 
Saccharification Rest 80.0 min 67.0 C / 152.6 F Infusion


----------



## [email protected] (14/7/11)

Speckled Hen Clone
Brew Type: All Grain 
Date: 21/05/2011 
Style: English Special or Best Bitter 
Batch Size: 22.00 L
Boil Volume: 25.18 L 
Boil Time: 60 min 

Ingredients Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 85.9 % 
0.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM) Grain 7.8 % 
0.10 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (2.0 SRM) Grain 1.6 % 
35.00 gm Challenger [7.50%] (60 min) Hops 35.7 IBU 
25.00 gm Challenger [7.50%] (15 min) Hops 6.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (1 min) Hops 3.4 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tbsp PH 5.2 Stabilizer (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
5.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
0.30 kg Candi Sugar, Amber (75.0 SRM) Sugar 4.7 % 
1 Pkgs British Ale (Wyeast Labs #1098) [Starter 125 ml] Yeast-Ale 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.056 SG 
Measured Final Gravity: 1.014 SG 
Estimated Color: 14.0 SRM (6.0-14.0 SRM) Color [Color] 
Bitterness: 45.9 IBU (20.0-45.0 IBU) Alpha Acid Units: 2.7 AAU 
Alcohol by Volume: 5.5 %

Step Add 33.00 L of water at 68.0 C 65.0 C 90 min 

Storage Temperature: 20 C


----------



## Kleiny (15/7/11)

Been asked a couple of times for this one
Recipe was going to be a hellerbock but just came out a little over the alc. so don't really know what category to place it in now. So now known as #14

40ltr SG1070 FG1012

5kg Vienna
4kg Munich
3kg Pils
2kg Dark Munich (munich II)
200g Dark wheat

Perle 65g 8.5%AA 29IBU 60min
Tettnang 24g 4.5%AA 15min

oktobersfest blend by wyeast and lager for 3 months

Happy brewing
Kleiny


----------



## npenno (15/7/11)

Hi All,
This is the recipe for my case swap.
4kg Pilsner Malt1.1kg Munich Light0.3 kg Carafoam0.3 kg Wheat Malt
5g Chinook @ 60min30g Cascade @ 60min10g Chinook @ 20min10g Cascade @ 20min15g Chinook @ 10min15g Cascade @ 10min10g Chinook @ 5min30g Cascade @ 5 min20g Cascade @ 0 min
10g Chinook Dry hopped after 3 days50g Cascade Dry hopped after 3 days
11g US05 dry yeast
Mash at 66 degrees
Was fermented at 18 degrees which dropped to 17 degrees after 7 days (I don't have temperature control)
My grain was not crushed properly so I had really low efficiency and ended up with 4.3% should be closer to 5.1%
Cheers
Nick


----------



## Kleiny (16/7/11)

Nick Penno said:


> My grain was not crushed properly so I had really low efficiency and ended up with 4.3% should be closer to 5.1%



I would call this a good mistake  

Great session beer with lower alc% just shows that not all good beers have to be over 5%


----------



## manticle (19/7/11)

bullsneck said:


> Did you get a chance to check the OG of the Munich Dunkel, Siborg?



I got 1065.

A bit higher than expected (actually a fair bit) but we also got a bit less volume than expected so the boil was probably a bit hard and efficiency may have been caculated a bit low considering at least one system was unknown to me and I've never used 2 systems and combined them.

I made a diluted wort with 3 or 4 extra litres of water and some of the cube, split half into an erlenmeyer to boil, cool and make a starter and boiled the rest with 10g of tettnanger for 45+ minutes.

Didn't take any other readings after that though. Fermenting with approx 130mL of WY 2000 Budvar yeast reserved from my just bottled vienna type lager.


----------



## Golani51 (19/7/11)

Hi all:

I'd appreciate if someone could explain a couple things to me regarding the following recipe (which was absolutely delicious:

1. If I am doing BIAB, 

a: is the CaCl @75mins mean that for a 90min boil, add it after 15 mins?
b: for 100.0 g Vanilla @ 0 Minutes (Bottling), when I turn off the burner, I drop the vanilla in and then chick it in the cube for nochill?
c: as I am nochilling, do I do the following just before fermenting and only do the recipe up to whirlock with a 15-20min shortening to allow for the fact that the wort will be cubed- 23.0 g Cinnamon Stick @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
2.3 g Cloves @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
92.0 g Ginger, Candied @ 5 Minutes (Boil)
d: 





bnaujok said:


> Ahh... worked out how to get the other format from Brewmate:
> 
> 
> *Imperial Pumpkin Ale*
> ...


----------



## pk.sax (20/7/11)

Reuv!!! Heya mate.

Abt ur questions, do as a 3v brewer would, only variables to no chilling I know of are the late hop additions (I ignore that, just measure my hops a little generously 
Also, on flameout, I chill it by stirring to whirlpool only to 85C or so. Then rack/drain into cube. Someone here (I think Screwtop) explained it to me once that is the temp needed to kill the bugs so I get it in the cube just higher than that, confirm that temp. I hope ur not cooling down the wort too low before cubing. Don't stress about getting some break in the cube, it settles well overnight  and from some great brewers - never made a difference to their beer in a bad way.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (20/7/11)

> or 100.0 g Vanilla @ 0 Minutes (Bottling), when I turn off the burner, I drop the vanilla in and then chick it in the cube for nochill?[\quote]
> 
> G'Day R,
> 
> Bottling generally means you mix it in with your bulk prime sugars (if bottling), or throw it in the keg.


----------



## Golani51 (20/7/11)

practicalfool said:


> Reuv!!! Heya mate.
> 
> Abt ur questions, do as a 3v brewer would, only variables to no chilling I know of are the late hop additions (I ignore that, just measure my hops a little generously
> Also, on flameout, I chill it by stirring to whirlpool only to 85C or so. Then rack/drain into cube. Someone here (I think Screwtop) explained it to me once that is the temp needed to kill the bugs so I get it in the cube just higher than that, confirm that temp. I hope ur not cooling down the wort too low before cubing. Don't stress about getting some break in the cube, it settles well overnight  and from some great brewers - never made a difference to their beer in a bad way.



Hi PK:
From my understanding, no chilling differs in that you drop the last 15-20 minutes from the boil and cube it at full heat. I didn't know this originally and ended up with bitter beers (good) but strange tasting (bad) which have been stashed for a fair while to hopefully overcome the strange taste (possibly good?).

I use 25L Crown Concepts- supplied cubes ($6.50) or the G&G Type 1,2,3,4 wort kit cubes that I scored from the shop one day. They are too hot to touch but don't melt (which is a good thing . You do not need to, or should you, drop the temp as it is less effective at killing the little buggers. I always fill to the top and squeeze a little, if only to prevent any air entering. I did a double batch of Knappstein last week with Callum and Sam (from RMIT) and we filled three cubes to the top PLUS a nice starter for the Lager yeast. Pitching today or tomorrow. Lots of crap in cubes bottoms, but will sieve the last bits tomorrow. Never whirlpooled it. May have to give it a go eventually. 

G


----------



## pk.sax (20/7/11)

Golani51 said:


> I didn't know this originally and ended up with bitter beers (good) but strange tasting (bad) which have been stashed for a fair while to hopefully overcome the strange taste (possibly good?).



Hahahaha

That might've bn it, or that you tend to throw in craploads of Hops in anyway  But yeah, seriously, the beers you've tasted off me, I never shortened the boil. Just brought it down that little bit of temp to stop the hop oils continuing to go bitter and still keep it above the temp required to kill the nasties... I'll try and find where the advice was given and post it. I was doing this in a 19 Ltr pot, so it was very helpful as I had to use a siphon to get it all out with leaving the crap behind and try to not melt the cane. The small drop in temp helped with that as a bonus.


----------



## bnaujok (20/7/11)

Golani51 said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I'd appreciate if someone could explain a couple things to me regarding the following recipe (which was absolutely delicious:
> 
> ...



Hi!


a: yeah, they are the brewing salts I used for the mash, put them in at the start of the mash (not the boil).

b: As Shane R said.

c: Hops, I do the no-chill minus 15 mins rule (I do BIAB & no-chill too). I did the spices with the 5 minute hop addition post cube chill like argon's no-chill guide here describes.


----------



## Golani51 (20/7/11)

bnaujok said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> a: yeah, they are the brewing salts I used for the mash, put them in at the start of the mash (not the boil).
> ...



With ref to what Shane said in (B), the vanilla bean is just added at end of boil and then no- chill cubed? I think I missed something.

R


----------



## Golani51 (20/7/11)

bnaujok said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> a: yeah, they are the brewing salts I used for the mash, put them in at the start of the mash (not the boil).
> ...



With ref to what Shane said in (B), the vanilla bean is just added at end of boil and then no- chill cubed? I think I missed something.

R


----------



## bnaujok (20/7/11)

Golani51 said:


> With ref to what Shane said in ( B) , the vanilla bean is just added at end of boil and then no- chill cubed? I think I missed something.
> 
> R



Nah, it's added post primary fermentation. You can either do it on beans in the secondary, or since I used extract, I just added it with the priming sugar at bottling time (and I didn't do a secondary).


----------



## Golani51 (20/7/11)

bnaujok said:


> Nah, it's added post primary fermentation. You can either do it on beans in the secondary, or since I used extract, I just added it with the priming sugar at bottling time (and I didn't do a secondary).



1. So you added 100g (or in this case 100mL) vanilla extract? Would you equate this to boiling a nice sized single vanilla bean for a couple minutes and then adding to secondary?

2. How long was primary fermentation for you?

3. How long did you do secondary fermentation?

4. How much honey do you end up using in this recipe (approximately)?

Answer these questions and I will leave you in peace.
Thanks mate,

R


----------



## bnaujok (20/7/11)

Golani51 said:


> 1. So you added 100g (or in this case 100mL) vanilla extract? Would you equate this to boiling a nice sized single vanilla bean for a couple minutes and then adding to secondary?
> 
> 2. How long was primary fermentation for you?
> 
> ...


1. Not sure how much vanilla bean would get the desired flavour - maybe google it  


2. 2 weeks.

3. Didn't.

4. Have no idea, just generously drizzled the pumpkin. A lot was left behind on the tray.


----------



## Golani51 (20/7/11)

bnaujok said:


> 1. Not sure how much vanilla bean would get the desired flavour - maybe google it
> 
> 
> 2. 2 weeks.
> ...


Are you saying that at bottling you added 100mL of vanilla extract (Ie two bottles) to the brew?


----------



## bnaujok (20/7/11)

Golani51 said:


> Are you saying that at bottling you added 100mL of vanilla extract (Ie two bottles) to the brew?


Sounded like you were going to use actual vanilla bean pods.


Yep (was one bottle actually - make sure you get the one without preservative - it'll probably kill the yeast), used natural vanilla extract. There's a double concentrated 50mL bottle in the supermarket as well as a plain 100mL bottle.


----------



## Golani51 (20/7/11)

bnaujok said:


> Sounded like you were going to use actual vanilla bean pods.
> 
> 
> Yep (was one bottle actually - make sure you get the one without preservative - it'll probably kill the yeast), used natural vanilla extract. There's a double concentrated 50mL bottle in the supermarket as well as a plain 100mL bottle.


Amazing. I would have thought it would be too strong but.......................I guess I'll have to take your word for it...it was delicious!!

I have a bunch of very high quality pods, but would end up spending bug bucks trying to replicate 2 bottles of essence.


----------



## Yob (22/7/11)

Probably time I fessed up on this recipe, as stated before though, and this is my disclaimer, I dont have any notes for this brew, it was a _stock filler_ as my supplys at the time were non existent due to moving house.. the only notes that I have are hops I used (I keep a list on a blackboard in the laundry of the hop additions so SWMBO knows what she is drinking)... it says

Amarillo/Cascade (no amounts on the blackboard but presume a 50/50 split... maybe) 25-30g is my guess.. 

I am going to assume it was a kits and bits not an extract brew (like the one I made for the swap... but that one I deemed not good enough and replaced it with this-un)

additions would have been in the order of (probably)

CPA Can as a base 
150g Carapils
200g Crystal Malt (60)
150-200g Dry Wheat malt
400g DME
300-500g Dex (completely unsure)
Amarillo/Cascade blend 

Its pretty much the bog standard stock filler when I need something quick..


----------



## Wolfy (22/7/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Its pretty much the bog standard stock filler when I need something quick..


What yeast did you use? My guess was was Coopers yeast.


----------



## Yob (22/7/11)

Wolfy said:


> What yeast did you use? My guess was was Coopers yeast.



Would have been fresh packet US-05 at that time Wolfy, havnt done a coops starter for a little while actually... would have been fermented low, from memory I was trying to nail a decent lacing head with that one and was happy with the result.. actually I tell a lie...

coopers yeast (packet) probably went in at the end of the boil/pasturising :unsure: as nutrient.. so I guess I did use them to a degree..

Glad you enjoyed though
:icon_cheers:

[edit] added :unsure:


----------



## Yob (23/7/11)

iamozziyob said:


> [edit] added :unsure:






said blackboard doesnt have alot of info, I sometimes do a 15/0 min addition but pure speculation and cannot be certain if I did or amounts.

<_<


----------



## Hoser (31/8/11)

11C-English Brown Ale-Northern English Brown Ale
Date Brewed: 7 May 2011
Date Packaged: 30 May 2011


Recipe Overview
Actual Volume Of Finished Beer: 19.00 l
Actual OG: 1.053 SG
Actual FG: 1014
Actual ABV: 5.2 %
Actual IBU: 15.1 IBU
Actual Color: 9.1 SRM
Mash Efficiency: 70.0 %	
Actual Fermentation Temp: 20 degC


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
UK Pale Ale Malt 1.100 kg 25.5 % 1.1 In Mash/Steeped
US Special Roast Malt 0.340 kg 7.9 % 5.7 In Mash/Steeped
US Victory Malt 0.230 kg 5.3 % 2.1 In Mash/Steeped
UK Light Crystal 0.230 kg 5.3 % 3.3 In Mash/Steeped
UK Brown Malt 0.110 kg 2.6 % 2.1 In Mash/Steeped
Extract - Light Dried Malt Extract 2.300 kg 53.4 % 2.3 Start Of Boil


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
UK Golding 6.5 % 34 g 23.8 Loose Pellet Hops All Of Boil
UK Golding 6.5 % 14 g 2.0 Loose Pellet Hops 5 Min From End


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Yeast Nutrient 2 g 10min


Yeast
Wyeast 1028-London Ale


1tsp calcium chloride

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Extract with Mini-mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (67C/152F)

Step Type	Temperature	Duration
Rest at 67 degC 60


----------



## scott_penno (17/10/11)

Recipe: Choco-lot Stout 25L - 2011-05-15

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 25.00 L 
Boil Size: 33.57 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 50.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 95.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
2.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Simpsons) (2.5 EBCGrain 56.18 % 
0.60 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (5.Grain 13.48 % 
0.40 kg Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 8.99 % 
0.35 kg Brown Malt (128.1 EBC) Grain 7.87 % 
0.30 kg Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 6.74 % 
0.25 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 5.62 % 
0.05 kg Roasted Malt (Joe White) (1199.7 EBC) Grain 1.12 % 
50.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.80 %] (75 min) Hops 24.6 IBU 
3.00 gm Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] (75 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 


Mash Schedule: Double Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.45 kg
----------------------------
Double Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Protein Rest Add 8.36 L of water at 68.6 C 60.0 C 
60 min Saccrification Add 7.43 L of water at 74.4 C 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 7.43 L of water at 98.4 C 75.6 C


----------

